# GTA Breeders



## araziza (Jan 8, 2007)

So I just had one of my clownfish jump ship (so to speak) and instead of going to one of the numerous wonderful stores and getting another regular ocellaris for $25, or something more exotic for considerably more, I decided to contact one of our members who has been breeding his clowns. He has been wonderful so far and I hope to come away with a nice, tank bred little guy for much cheaper than I would have otherwise.
In addition, from what I've read, most local fish stores won't pay more than $10-$15 for even the most exotic morphs.
I thought it would be good to get a list going of everyone in the GTA who breeds fish or inverts and what type they breed. It would allow these local breeders a larger customer base and slightly better price for their stock, and rarer and more exotic morphs would be available more readily for a much more palatable price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Good idea, but you may need to get an okey dokey from the members who are breeding before posting their names. Or ask them to put a note here


----------



## araziza (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually I was thinking that people who breed would post themselves. I don't know who, this was a suggestion.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

that is a good idea.
but is there not a breeding section on this forum.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

just checked there isn't.
we need a breeding section
most breeders are secretive,till its time to sell,


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I fully agree with the idea but breeders want volume sale. Also when we visit someone's home, we should have respect for their home, buy what you want and leave. But some people take up a lot of their time asking a lot of questions, make a lot of comments but buy nothing.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hope to have pics up soon of my breeding adventure.


----------



## araziza (Jan 8, 2007)

simba said:


> Hope to have pics up soon of my breeding adventure.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Simba......it will be nice and we will appreciate, if you can share your experience in breeding clownfish, briefly, after the eggs are laid.

Yes there are a lot of info on websites but personal experience help a lot.

Thanks


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

nice .
whats the age on the clowns and what food are you feeding the OC's


----------



## araziza (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice! Are the snowflake (I think) clowns in the picture the ones you've been breeding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

*Video of baby clown fishes*


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like a bunch of happy and healthy babies, Simiba! 

When you breed, do you have specific breeding goals in mind in terms of pattern, colour size etc? Are you holding any specific ones to breed in the future?


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I work 5 to 10pm .Wasnt able to replied.this was my many many try.These are just your regular MEMO.I also have other pairs in the works not your average MemoI am waiting for the right moments for them to breed.It was a great start for me failing and learning as i go along.I picked up some points .ideas and advice from SWissguards and Hubbert .Grateful for that .The rest was just from daily hands on experience.Other may say it a piece of cake for me it was a life time acheivement.The same breeding care will applied to other different type of clown fishes.It have work out for me so far.Others may not agree with me.I think the number one killer to baby clown fish is how you catch them and how clean is the rotifer you feed them and also you must used the parents water at all time making sure the parents has no icht.Matching the temperatur is also important.I keep the parent tank water clean by changing water every week and used that water for the babies at all times. More update tommorrow


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

swissgaurd said:


> nice .
> whats the age on the clowns and what food are you feeding the OC's


2 months old 90 of them in a10g tank They are on some live brine .Otamin ,brine shrimp flakes food ,mashed up difffrent any marine pellet and flakes,fresh egg roe.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Midland said:


> Looks like a bunch of happy and healthy babies, Simiba!
> 
> When you breed, do you have specific breeding goals in mind in terms of pattern, colour size etc? Are you holding any specific ones to breed in the future?


I am looking for other species to add to as i go along.My favourite is the Gold nugget still on the waiting list.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Midland said:


> Looks like a bunch of happy and healthy babies, Simiba!
> 
> When you breed, do you have specific breeding goals in mind in terms of pattern, colour size etc? Are you holding any specific ones to breed in the future?





loonie said:


> Hi Simba......it will be nice and we will appreciate, if you can share your experience in breeding clownfish, briefly, after the eggs are laid.
> 
> Yes there are a lot of info on websites but personal experience help a lot.
> 
> Thanks


I have always prepare myself by setting up a couple of 10g tank as i have several pair trying to breed.When the eggs are laid the parents do the work ,I do mine.I fill the 10 g tank half way w/parents tank water(Ich free), I used a 12" rigid tube attached to a airstone.The R.tube help the stone to stay better instead of moving around or flowing to the top or on one side.A small air pump w/ gentle flow for the fry is suffercient ,not strong flow ,Fry will get suck in and push away or trap in with strong flow.I used a christmas led rope light around all the baby fry tanks as they do not need intense lightning.
Most of my fry tank sre close by other biger tanks with brights lights.I use black garbage bag tape up back and two sides leaving the front clear for the first 4 or 5 days.Dont want to light shock them. I find it great its not so dark you can them ,and they can catch some of your tanks lights and some of your basement lights.I turn on the rope lights when other tanks lights are off.As for tempurature 50 w heater is great.matching the parent tank Temp.is a must a couple degree off is fine I dont used a heater clips its a deadly fish trap for your fry .I used a couple pieces of aluminum duck tape ,place the heater in the middle of the tank on a 45 degree angle or less have the heater dial a bit off the top water and tape the heater wire on the side of the tank so the heater is slanting on a angle Fish fry wont get trap.Air stone can also place in the middle of the tank underneath the heater to spread out the heat evenly .Continue If anyone is still interested.Typing very slow


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

looks like there photons at 9 months old


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

my onyx c-quest line
its a long wait for them to turn black


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

We definite need to request a Breeder section in this forum.This will help and eduacate ,and bring alot of interest and learning in breeding clown fishes.Sifu(master) Swissguard are you excepting student and welcoming visitors to your Shaolin Temple (house)?I would like to sign up first if I may.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I am also wondering where are all the Sifu clown breeder? Come on Let share some pics .We all want to see it.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*clows*

+1 for swissguard. ... He has some beautiful jevenille clowns....


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What tank sized are you keeping them in right now?I am thinking of transfer mind but hesitating.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

10 and 20 gallon


----------



## teigan666 (Mar 13, 2012)

@simba are you selling the clowns? and what size are they currently? im looking to buy about a dozen or so to start a harem was wondering if you could pm me a bulk price and we could potentially arrange something


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

It hard to sell any of my babies as i raise them from tiny fry seeing them grow up to adult size.I am keeping them all will be transfering them to a 75 gallon just for them.


----------



## Cooper Inc (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting


----------

